# Rockport?



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

Can anyone help a brother out with some walk-in wading spots in Rockport? We will be down there Father's Day weekend and I would like to sneak off for a few hours a couple of mornings. Thanks in advance.


----------



## CopanoRN (Jul 3, 2013)

If you can make it to goose island out from the elongated pier has been great! Lots of box trout poping cork worked best for us. Wadding out from the cove has produced lots of box reds and drum for us as well. Top water early if it's fairly flat. Will be yaking out the cuts off 361 this wkend. Hope this gives you a few spots that were good the these past few wks for us. Tight lines!


----------



## onthewade (Jun 8, 2015)

You may try behind the airport in Copano early Morning and Early Evening.....


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Little bay. From in front of Poor Man's Alllllllll the way down between each of the piers Alllllllll the way to the boat rental place. All of that can be good fishing. You can wade all the way out to the boat no wake zone chanel. Be careful of the ski loop area....the jet fleas are thick....


----------

